# Super-Healthy Kitchen Made Easy



## chefathome (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey, folks!

I've recently changed my diet to a super-healthy one. It's not just about veganism (although I now eat like a vegan), but also about cooking and eating in a healthy way (e.g., no processed food, no deep-frying, etc.).

See you on the healthy road,
Arnon


----------



## Tombo (Jan 21, 2013)

I am also making healthier choices at the moment and getting into using the gym again


----------



## chefathome (Jan 21, 2013)

Great to hear that.

Don't forget that healthy eating should consist mainly of plants.

Arnon


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 24, 2013)

I stopped eating processed foods when my self-employment income dropped (2008). Last June, I stopped eating bread and pasta (I still eat it, but only about once a month for bread and once every 2-3 months re: pasta), and white sugar. I also quit coffee (2008). I feel a lot better and no longer suffer from cravings for certain foods (chocolate, potato chips, fried foods). It takes more time to cook from scratch, but the satisfaction level is worth it. I also exercise at least 3-4 times a week (resistance training, exercise DVD that I picked up at the thrift store--Slim in 6), and swimming whenever I can. You're never too old to get in shape. I wear the same size now that I did 30 years ago. My high school friends want to know how I stay so slim!


----------

